# Corrispondeza tra condizionale e conditionnel



## AnaHugo

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un dubbio piuttosto teorico. Ora sto studiando il francese e oggi abbiamo cominciato a studiare l'imperfait, le conditionnel, le conditionnel passé e le plus-que-parfait nei periodi ipotetici tipo:

*Si j'étais arrivée en retard, j'aurais perdu mon travail. Cioè CP + PQP
*Si tu avais raison, tu deviendrais président. Cioè Imp+Imp
*Si elle mange ce gâteau, elle tombera malade. Cioè Présent + Future simple

(J'espère que tous les phrases sont correctes)

E se non sbaglio quelle frasi sarebbero tradotte così in italiano:

*Se fossi arrivata in ritardo, avrei perso il mio lavoro. Trap cong+ Pas. Cond.
*Se avessi ragione, diventeresti presidente. Imp Cong + Cond
*Se lei mangia questa torta, si ammalerà. Presente + Futuro semplice

Allora, la mia domanda è: c'è una "corrispondenza fissa" tra i tempi verbali nei periodi ipotetici francesi e quelli italiani? oppure ci sono delle diferenze? Non parlando soltanto di questi casi, però dei condizionali in generale. Vorrei sapere se posso utilizare le regole italiane nel francese pur di impararle più facilmente 

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao AnaHugo,

Tutte le tue frasi sono corrette, ma non sempre i tempi indicati lo sono (li indico in francese, per facilità mia):
*Si j'étais arrivée en retard, j'aurais perdu mon travail. Cioè Indicatif Plus-que-parfait + Conditionnel Passé
*Si tu avais raison, tu deviendrais président. Cioè Indicatif Imparfait + Conditionnel Présent​ Nei periodi ipotetici, c'è una corrispondenza discreta nell'uso dei tempi tra italiano e francese, con l'eccezione che il futuro non è mai usato nella protasi: 
"Se lei mangia questa torta, si ammalerà"  <=> "Si elle mange ce gâteau, elle tombera malade" 
"Se lei mangerà questa torta, si ammalerà" <=> "Si elle mange*ra* ce gâteau, elle tombera malade"​


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ana.

Guarda che il tuo dubbio è molto _pratico_, invece.

GS
PS Mi permetto di ricordarti che con la prima e la seconda singolare del congiuntivo imperfetto italiano è necessario indicare il pronome personale: Se tu avessi ragione, diventeresti presidente. Le ragioni sono ovvie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio,

In villeggiatura su questi ridenti lidi?
È vero che il costrutto implicito sembrerebbe perlomeno strano (se avere ragione diventeresti presidente=se tu avessi ragione...). Forse nell'ordine "Diventeresti presidente se avere ragione"??? 
Da cui, suppongo, il successo della forma "Se avevi ragione, diventavi presidente"? [È anche una domanda.]


----------



## Necsus

Per quale motivo vuoi lanciarti in questa spericolata sperimentazione lessicale, Matou? Per vagliare la possibilità di omettere il soggetto? Proprio volendo farlo, la forma implicita nella proposizione condizionale di GS potrebbe essere resa con il gerundio (se tu avessi ragione diventeresti presidente = avendo ragione diventeresti presidente). In altri casi si può usare il participio (espresso meglio, sarebbe un concetto interessante), o al limite anche l'infinito, ma retto dalla preposizione _a_ (a sentirlo, non diresti che è italiano).


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Per quale motivo vuoi lanciarti in questa spericolata sperimentazione lessicale, Matou? Per vagliare la possibilità di omettere il soggetto?



Ciao Necsus,

Più esattamente, vorrei sapere come verrebbe preferenzialmente capita la frase "_Se tu__ avessi ragione, diventeresti presidente_" se non fosse espresso il soggetto (_"se avessi ragione, diventeresti..." = "se *io* avessi, ecc." o "se *tu* avessi, ecc."_). Per favore, non ribattermi che nessuno capirebbe, da quanto si può leggere in rete, non ci credo. 
La seconda ragione è anche puro divertimento perché mi affascina l'uso che si può fare in italiano delle infinitive rette da una congiunzione. 
Rimane comunque certo che le tue proposte sono stratosfericamente eek superiori.

Stammi bene!

Matou.


----------



## Necsus

Mon cher Matou, darotti una risposta che sovente echeggia in questi lidi: "dipende dal contesto"!  La prescrizione di esprimere il soggetto con le forme di congiuntivo comuni a più persone non è assoluta, che io sappia, ma legata alla possibilità di doppia interpretazione, quindi non è obbligatorio anteporlo al verbo quando il contesto è sufficiente a chiarire. 

PS: (_"se *io* avessi, ecc." o "se *tu* avessi, __ecc.__"_): non mi vengono in mente altre possibilità.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie caro Necsus,

Era esattamente la risposta che mi aspettavo, ma ci voleva una conferma da parte tua . Casomai *(*tu*) *non avessi ancora capito, non mi piacciono affatto certe asserzioni  grammaticali che giudico troppo riduttive .

Bon weekend !

PS: L'_ecc._ rappresentava solo il resto della frase, sempre uguale.


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Casomai non avessi ancora capito,


Qui devo pensare che il pronome sottinteso sia _io_... 


matoupaschat said:


> PS: L'_ecc._ rappresentava solo il resto della frase, sempre uguale.


Ahh..., giusto. Pardonnez-moi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> matoupaschat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casomai non avessi ancora capito, non mi piacciono affatto certe asserzioni grammaticali che giudico troppo riduttive .
> 
> 
> 
> Qui devo pensare che il pronome sottinteso sia _io_...
Click to expand...

Il bello nelle lingue viventi è che sono talvolta illogiche, come il ragionamento che porterebbe a concludere in questo caso che soffro di sdoppiamento della personalità, poiché *io* non avrei capito ciò che *io *amo o meno 
Avevo pensato subito alla correzione dell'originale, poi aspettato la reazione.... 
correzione fatta /stop/ a presto /stop/


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Il bello nelle lingue viventi è che sono talvolta illogiche, come il ragionamento che porterebbe a concludere in questo caso che soffro di sdoppiamento della personalità, poiché *io* non avrei capito ciò che *io *amo o meno


Esatto! In effetti ho supposto che Matou non si fosse consultato con Paschat, prima di rispondere...!  Perché *io* evidentemente avevo capito.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Esatto! In effetti ho supposto che Matou non si fosse consultato con Paschat, prima di rispondere...!  Perché *io* evidentemente avevo capito.


Meno male. Dunque, non è strettamente necessario in questo caso esprimere il soggetto: a voce, l'interlocutore può sempre chiedere conferma, allo scritto può rileggere la frase, e se ancora non capisce aprire un thread su WRF Solo Italiano .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, cari amici, non sarà casuale — né un capriccio dei grammatici — il fatto che si raccomandi la segnalazione del pronome personale di prima o seconda persona singolare del congiuntivo imperfetto (per tacere delle persone singolari del congiuntivo _presente_). Una frase come "_Se Ø __avessi ragione, diventeresti presidente_" può avere due significati diversi ed entrambi plausibili, a seconda del soggetto della protasi "condizionante". Nessuno nega che  all'interno d'un più ampio co-testo la disambiguazione divenga automatica, ma questo avviene anche con "I conservatori stanno chiudendo bottega" ("Gli avversari dei laboristi stanno perdendo consensi" vs. "Scompaiono le scuole musicali"). 
L'italiano non è certo una lingua ricca di coppie minime come queste, e quindi i casi reali non sono legioni, tuttavia non mi sembra il caso di lasciare sempre la disambiguazione al co-testo (o al contesto). Mi sembra quanto meno una forma di pigrizia e anche un po' di sciatteria.
O no?

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo anche con te, caro Giorgio, e scusami di averti fatto uscire dal bosco . Devo comunque farti notare che la pigrizia può capitare a tutti, perfino i più colti, a livello colloquiale. Non si è sempre obbligati a parlare come nei libri...

Bon weekend ! (con il punto esclamativo separato, come in francese)


----------



## Necsus

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Nessuno nega che all'interno d'un più ampio co-testo la disambiguazione divenga automatica, ma questo avviene anche con "I conservatori stanno chiudendo bottega" ("Gli avversari dei laboristi stanno perdendo consensi" vs. "Scompaiono le scuole musicali").


Ciao, Giorgio. È sicuramente vero quello che dici, nessuno infatti ha mai negato neanche che il pronome personale sia prescritto in caso di ambiguità. Però nel linguaggio quotidiano, quando il contesto è bastante a chiarire, francamente non mi sento proprio di consigliarne l'uso, e non per assecondare pigrizia o sciatteria, ma proprio per quelli che sono i parametri di una lingua parlata (controllata), che tende alla semplificazione ove praticabile.
Solo una piccola notazione, l'esempio di disambiguazione tramite contesto che hai scelto non è forse il più indicato, infatti _conservatóri _(avversari dei laboristi) e _conservatòri _(scuole di musica) sono già distinti nell'uso dalla vocale _o_ della terminazione, con suono chiuso nel primo caso e aperto nel secondo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, Nex, e non a caso ho parlato di coppie minime (lo intendevo in senso fonologico, infatti). Evidentemente parlavo di lingua scritta.
Sono d'accordo con te tuttavia quando dici: ... _ma proprio per quelli che sono i parametri di una lingua parlata (controllata), che tende alla semplificazione ove praticabile. 
_Cari saluti.
GS


----------

